# Hi everyone! Wee foal question with photos :))



## Suebe (Nov 19, 2015)

We gelded our stallion on Sep 8th but a few days prior he got out with a mini/pony lol I say that because she about 42 inches! My husband came running in the house screaming he's mounting one of the girls (mad face lol)I wasn't worried because this particular stallion never seemed to "finish" and would come off the mare before "the moment" so to speak. We never had a foal from him! Well, I wee foal 38 tested the mare on Sept 12th which would only be at maybe 40 days which I knew was early but I have ZERO patience! That's the photo on the bottom. On Nov 15th I retested, photo on top!!! What do you all think? It's super light but could this lazy no go stallion could have finished the job for the first time the day before HE WAS GELDED :O or is this still considered NEG!




thanks in advance!!! Btw the Ultra sound video is from my Haflinger mare(in foal to our Haflinger stallion)at 24 days, she's 93 today! Just thought I'd share



)))))))) The video upload didn't work so I added it to vine and copied that link lol https://vine.co/v/iuw1red9YvF


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 19, 2015)

I would say that is a negative.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm so excited about your Haflnger mare, too. I hope you'll share her with us!! Size doesn't matter, we just love seeing these babies get safely to the ground, strong and healthy!!


----------



## Suebe (Nov 19, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm so excited about your Haflnger mare, too. I hope you'll share her with us!! Size doesn't matter, we just love seeing these babies get safely to the ground, strong and healthy!!


Thank you so much I will



btw I value your opinion and was wondering if you had any thoughts on the wee foal test and "that" issue lol


----------



##  (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you for your kind comment.

As to the wee foal test, I personally have never used them, but I know several people here have tried them, and over the years the results of the wee foal 38 was less than accurate. No one ever complained about the wee foal 120 however.

Hopefully someone here has more to say, as I know they have changed the test, but I would think only time will tell if "positive" results are really positive.


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hopefully someone here has more to say, as I know they have changed the test, but I would think only time will tell if "positive" results are really positive.


And, unfortunately, even with a positive test result there are those occasions where you don't end up with a foal at the end of 10-12 months, because the mare slipped it at some point after the test.


----------



## Suebe (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you both for your thoughts, I've heard the same about the wee foal 38. I ordered another 38 and a 120 to try just for the heck of it. Here's what Equine Diagnostics had to say, I emailed them and asked their opinion on how they thought I should interpret the result... It wouldn't let me put up a screenshot of the email for some reason so I copy and pasted.

From: Foalproof <[email protected]

Subject: Re: Wee foal 38

It looks like two lines on my computer screen. Very, very light. Maybe at the end of the dropping hormone or very early?

Sent from my iPad

I took this at 30 min. Is it negative? Thank you, Sue

<IMG_0441.PNG>


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 21, 2015)

Hopefully it is just really early and the line is only mildly reacting. There is definitely a difference in the two tests. As i said, my not pregnant mare got the same lines on hers but i suspect (and have no proof however) that she took, but reabsorbed very early on.


----------



## Suebe (Nov 21, 2015)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Hopefully it is just really early and the line is only mildly reacting. There is definitely a difference in the two tests. As i said, my not pregnant mare got the same lines on hers but i suspect (and have no proof however) that she took, but reabsorbed very early on.[/quote.
> 
> It did cross my mind if maybe she lost it early on and still showed a slight rise in hormones. Guess I'll know more with the new tests I ordered, should be here this week sometime, thanks


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 21, 2015)

Fingers crossed for the best outcome


----------



##  (Nov 22, 2015)

Praying for the positive!!


----------



## Suebe (Nov 22, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Praying for the positive!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suebe (Dec 2, 2015)

Wee foal 38 directions says "if you get no lines at all dilute test well with one drop of water to get a POSITIVE result" says no lines mean the sample is too heavy with ECG. So with that said I retested yesterday got no lines, diluted per directions got same light lines as first test -_______- not convinced just frustrated


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 5, 2015)

It's probably best to wait for the 120 test as annoying as it is. I feel like I've been waiting for my whole life.


----------



## Suebe (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm just now getting out of my sad rut after the loss of my Haflingers baby, wow talk about an emotional ordeal



anyway I just yesterday ordered a wee foal 120 for my mini well more like small pony,, 43 inches. She's the one that we attempted an US the day my vet came out to US my Haflinger after her loss. My pony would have been about 95 days at that point. The vet saw uterine fluid but was having a real tough time maneuvering, so basically inconclusive. She'd now be "if" in foal around 118 days but as much as 130 days. I guessing pics are useless this early but I really feel she's a little bottom heavy, although she's so furry in the winter it's hard to see through all that. Here they are anyway lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 4, 2016)

So, give us the "low down" while we start waiting on this baby to join us! Who is the sire, pics of him. Is this mare papered w/ a pedigree?

Cute and really looking forward to seeing this foal.


----------



## Suebe (Jan 4, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> So, give us the "low down" while we start waiting on this baby to join us! Who is the sire, pics of him. Is this mare papered w/ a pedigree?
> 
> Cute and really looking forward to seeing this foal.


I don't even know if she's pregnant haha but thank you! I'm actually ashamed to say our mini stallion who is basically Hudini in the form of a 27 inch mini lol meaning he's an excape artist like no other! He managed to get into her pasture a few times in the 2 weeks prior to him being gelded. We didn't mean to breed her if that's the case but will always welcome a baby under any circumstances



here's the little devil below


----------



## Suebe (Jan 4, 2016)

PS we thought he only got into her pasture once the day before he was gelded, but we've come to find out from our neighbor who saw him on a couple more occasions that couple of weeks prior while she was tending to her grape vines, said he was mounting but not sure he accomplished since she wasn't real close. Talk about sneaky, he went back in his pasture on his own because we never found him with her until that day prior to him being gelded... Hmmmmm


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep, "sneaky" is the word for it.

Sounds a little like our situation. Never had issues before, bred & raised stallions, stood more than 1 stallion at pubic stud, worked at "Stallion Stations" w/ multiple stallions and types of fencing, moved, upgraded & in a couple of cases, "downgraded" fencing. 2014/early 2015 changed that for us, too. I don't particularly like it, especially since for a bit it turned out there were some ?s as to who did the deed, but YES, we welcome the babies and then work on figuring out who "daddy" is.

At least you have a little bit of knowledge as to actual dates. Even when using pasture breeding, we had easier times with dates as either the stallion was removed after a set time or the mares were. This situation for us has been



- and carrying thru for an extra year when you thought the mare was pregnant for much sooner? hmmm....

Your mare reminds me our "GG" - our mare that is expecting her first foal between Jan-March.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 5, 2016)

Can't wait to hear the results. She will be due around he same time as mine, so we can be baby buddies! lol


----------

